
Ways that language betrays character - 29052017
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20170720-the-hidden-ways-your-language-betrays-your-character
======
bryanrasmussen
I read a bit but stopped when I saw Abraham Lincoln described as an extrovert
and louder and chattier than other people.

------
beeeebo
This is one of my blocks writing I feel to vulnerable and exposed

~~~
CharlesW
Only if you share it. :) This might make you feel less alone: Everyone feels
this way.

Do you want to write? Why?

Here's a book I recommend for anybody that makes stuff and puts it out in the
world: "Art & Fear: Observations on the Perils (and Rewards) of Artmaking".

------
gumby
Pfui. Even the use of "introvert" and "extrovert" are simply fashionable
alternatives to phrenology.

